# Legal Zoom for wills?



## Nathan (Jan 6, 2021)

Anyone here used Legal Zoom to have their wills and other "final affairs" taken care of?   Aside from the expense of an attorney, I have a bit of an aversion to the idea of having to deal with one.     Of course, during the quarantine getting an "in-person" appointment may b somewhat problematic.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2021)

If you use one of those services, just be sure whatever you are using complies with your state's laws.  What works in one state won't necessarily work in another; laws vary widely from state to state.   Proper execution (signing) in the presence of witnesses, notaries, etc., is very important for a valid will.  For instance, my state requires that the testator (you) must sign the will in the presence of a prescribed number of witnesses, who must sign in your presence and the presence of each other, and in the presence of a notary.  Some states require that a will be filed or recorded with the county clerk or probate clerk.  

If you have a large estate or are planning on creating some kind of trust, I strongly believe you're better off using a real attorney.  As I've said before, trying to save a few dollars now might possibly cost big bucks (and huge hassles) down the road for your heirs. 

My state has legal provisions which allow a person to pass on property, including real property, via transfer-on-death instruments, which allow your heirs to avoid probate and its costs altogether.   This is how I've arranged my affairs.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Last time I checked, in Calif you can write out your last will and testament on a napkin and it will be upheld as long as it's dated, notarized and witnessed.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Last time I checked, in Calif you can write out your last will and testament on a napkin and it will be upheld as long as it's dated, notarized and witnessed.


We went to a good attorney last spring during the pandemic and would do it again. It was very seamless. Our wills are filed with the clerk of courts and we have the receipts and satisfaction of knowing it has been done in a complete and detailed legal version.  To each his own.  There are several parts to a complete will including end of life statements and specific provisional data.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2021)

I would encourage you to use an experienced attorney to help with all of the possible_ what-ifs _that could happen between the time you make your will and your eventual death.

What if someone named in your will predeceases you, what if someone in your will is divorced, what if you have additional grandchildren, what if you no longer own property or if you acquire property, how to handle distribution/transfer of money in retirement accounts, etc...

The devil is always in the details.

Good luck!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 7, 2021)

California went after our past business partner's mother.  She inherited a condo in Palm Springs.  The state wanted it. She was a  resident of Texas.  They had to go to court.  California is about taxes.  They tried to go after the same business partner's daughter, also.  So many are moving out.  Every week it seems I hear from someone...last week it was our past corporate attorney that says his kids want to move out and he and his wife miss Texas.  

Best to simply realize that you many not know all the ramifications of your estate.  If you care, do it up right.  Agree with Aunt Bea.  If its worth doing at all, its worth doing right.  And don't forget  to have the POD's filed correctly.


----------



## Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

Do it yourself wills remind me of the phrase,  Penny saved Dollar foolish. Having what you want your heirs to receive done & no doubt that the will is a legal representation of what you want is worth the expense.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 7, 2021)

This is no time to try to save 10 cents. Check with your state and find a good attorney. Write down a bunch of questions when you meet with the lawyer. When you get handed the hard copy go home and sit down and read it to make sure it is what you discussed.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Last time I checked, in Calif you can write out your last will and testament on a napkin and it will be upheld as long as it's dated, notarized and witnessed.


!!!!  Our last will and testament will fit on a small cocktail napkin.  It will say, “our funerals are paid for. We leave you each all of the love we had to give on earth,  and we will continue to 
love you after we are gone“. And they will be over the moon happy with it


----------



## jerry old (Jan 7, 2021)

Wills vs. Trust-Probate Court is a money making segment of county govt,; as mentioned above-this is no time to pinch pennies.
(If you have family problems a trust is the way to go.  Quarreling relatives cannot break a trust, they might be able to brake a will.
Make sure it is Revocable


----------



## bowmore (Jan 7, 2021)

As I have mentioned elsewhere (I think). A will is only part of your estate plan. What you also need are Powers of Attorney for healthcare and finances, an Advance Directive, and a pour over will.
A good idea is to have beneficiaries on all your accounts, including contingent beneficiaries that will transfer upon death and not go through probate.
It was well worth the money to have it all done and put in an indexed binder.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> We went to a good attorney last spring during the pandemic and would do it again. It was very seamless. Our wills are filed with the clerk of courts and we have the receipts and satisfaction of knowing it has been done in a complete and detailed legal version.


Yes, a good attorney(or other professional) is worth their weight in gold.    I have no problem paying for good service, finding a_ good _attorney can be a challenge.
  Looking back, I'd have to say that only 50% of the counsel I've retained have been effective, and worth their fees.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Last time I checked, in Calif you can write out your last will and testament on a napkin and it will be upheld as long as it's dated, notarized and witnessed.


I'd check that out before I relied on it.  Lots of states, mine included, have ceased to recognize such wills, or holographic wills, either.


jerry old said:


> Wills vs. Trust-Probate Court is a money making segment of county govt,; as mentioned above-this is no time to pinch pennies.
> (If you have family problems a trust is the way to go.  Quarreling relatives cannot break a trust, they might be able to brake a will.
> Make sure it is Revocable



Saying a trust cannot be broken is like calling the Titanic an unsinkable ship.  They are not unbreakable unless they are impeccably worded and carefully thread the needle of tricky state (and tax) laws.  Simple trusts are one thing, but big complicated ones are quite another.  I wouldn't trust a complicated trust to be written by anyone other than an attorney who specializes in trusts and large estates.  Trusts also bring their own set of problems -- you have to have a trustee, whom you'll probably have to make provision to pay because it can be a lot of work, an annual accounting, tax returns for the trust if it holds sizeable assets, etc.


----------

